# what to charge



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

What did you come up with?


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

I came up with a firm 8


----------



## workingclasskin (Jun 11, 2009)

8 what


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

Johny 5 need more input......

What type of:

Fans
Walls
Doors
Wiring
Customer
and the list could go on.....and on...

Are you an EC?


----------



## oldman (Mar 30, 2007)

Fo fiddy


----------



## workingclasskin (Jun 11, 2009)

she already bought fans and vents. i just need wire and switches. i am not an ec. just doing this as a side job.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

How do you plan on pulling the permit?


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

workingclasskin said:


> she already bought fans and vents. i just need wire and switches.


 And a license and permit.


----------



## workingclasskin (Jun 11, 2009)

was just gonna run 'em


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

one. million. dollars. :thumbup:


I spend too much of my life fixing crap that guys like you install.

This **** is not rocket science but you need to know a little bit before playing contractor.

You are not qualified. Go away.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

workingclasskin said:


> was just gonna run 'em


 Huh? What do you mean?


----------



## workingclasskin (Jun 11, 2009)

thanx for that. i will be operating under the title of a handyman. here in CA as long as material and labor is not more than $500 i will be fine. and dont worry i wont come out to AZ. thanx buddy


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

workingclasskin said:


> thanx for that. i will be operating under the title of a handyman. here in CA as long as material and labor is not more than $500 i will be fine. and dont worry i wont come out to AZ. thanx buddy


Well you just answered your own question you can't charge more than $500 so that tells me to you should charge $500.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

workingclasskin said:


> 8 what


How high is the ceiling?
What type of business are these fans going in?
Day work or night work?



So you see, as far as the detail/scope of work you presented...the only correct answer is 8.


----------



## workingclasskin (Jun 11, 2009)

thanx for the good words.
be blessed.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

oldman said:


> Fo fiddy


no, it's bout tree fiddy...


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

workingclasskin said:


> thanx for the good words.
> be blessed.


Jesus Loves YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## acmax (Apr 20, 2009)

workingclasskin said:


> she already bought fans and vents. i just need wire and switches. i am not an ec. just doing this as a side job.


 
:blink:and you want electrical pricing from legitimate EC to compare to? Do it for free and see if you can date the owners daughter.


----------



## Mike_586 (Mar 24, 2009)

Might want to read Marc's...or was it Brian's book....



























































Or you could just call a legitimate EC


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

workingclasskin said:


> ...........anybody got an estimate?


Let me know what your hard costs are, and I'll give you a number:

*Building
*Building 
Warehouse Space
Trash Removal
Lawn Care
Snow removal
Upkeep & Repairs
*Office Expenses
*Computers
Stationary
Copy machine
Fax machine
Forms
Printing
Software
Office Equipment
Computer maintenance
Files
Postage
Office Supplies
*IT
*Internet service
Email accounts
Web site
Initial creation
Updating
Maintenance
GPS services
*Benefits
*Vacation Pay
Holiday Pay
Uniforms
Uniform Maintenance
Unemployment
Bonuses
Incentives
Retirement Plan
Christmas Party
*Taxes
*Property Taxes
Tangible Taxes
Pay Roll Taxes
Income Taxes
Sales Tax
*Training
*Management Training
Office Training
In-House Training
Tech Training
Mfg. Training
Training Equipment
Safety Training
Update classes
License testing
*Insurance
*Building Insurance
Liability Insurance
Employee Insurance
Life Insurance
Business Insurance
Workers Comp.
*Utilities
*Gas
Electricity
Telephone / Fax lines
Internet Service
Toll Calls
Telephones
Pagers/Cell Phones
Radio Maintenance
*Vehicles
*Vehicle Maintenance
Ladder Racks
Interior bins
Fuel
Truck Signs / lettering / vinyl
Tires
*Financial
*Accounting
Loans
Tax Preparation
Interest
30+ Day Receivables
Bank Charges
*Travel
*Hotel
Meals
Airline / vehicle
*Unique to the electrical trade
*Licenses
Bonds
Inspections
Trade Association
Subscriptions
Memberships
Dues
Retainers
Safety PPE
Lock-out/Tag-out kits
Fall prevention harness
Arc-flash clothing
Hard hats
Safety glasses
Hearing protection
*Tools
*Company Tools
Safety Equipment
Ladders
2-way Radios
Test Equipment
Replacement Parts
Parts Storage
Damages
Tool Replacement
Job site storage
*Misc.
*Trips to Supply House
Theft
Uncollected Money
Collection fees
Unbillable Hours
Commissions
Call Backs / Warranty work
Shortages
Bad Checks
Delivery
Credit Card Sales
Drug Testing
*Legal 
*Legal advice
Law Suits
Incorporation / LLC fees
*Advertising
*Marketing
Business cards
Signs
Radio / TV
Newspaper
Flyers / brochures
Material Purchases
Inventory
*Labor
*Wages
Salaries
Dispatcher
Answering Service








Mike_586 said:


> Might want to read Marc's...or was it Brian's book....


Actually, it's mine.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

480sparky said:


> Actually, it's mine.



Well now it's mine too :thumbsup:


----------



## Mike_586 (Mar 24, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Actually, it's mine.


:notworthy:

I couldn't remember who's it was. I wasted a bunch of time trying to figure it out before giving up and using the copy I had that image saved to my HD.....

...first time I saw it, I just about killed myself snorting hot coffee out my nose :jester:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

workingclasskin said:


> thanx for that. i will be operating under the title of a handyman. here in CA as long as material and labor is not more than $500 i will be fine. and dont worry i wont come out to AZ. thanx buddy



Gotta love California. They have the most convoluted, bizarre licensing laws in the union. You need a license to do "A" but as long as you don't do "B" you can do "X" with license "C" but not unless you have certification "Z" but only if you do certain amount of "D" as long as you don't do "E."


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Mike_586 said:


> ...first time I saw it, I just about killed myself snorting hot coffee out my nose :jester:


 Wow that had to hurt. :laughing:


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

Peter D said:


> Gotta love California. They have the most convoluted, bizarre licensing laws in the union. You need a license to do "A" but as long as you don't do "B" you can do "X" with license "C" but not unless you have certification "Z" but only if you do certain amount of "D" as long as you don't do "E."


So according to my math....

(A-B)/(X+C)+(ZD)E = 8

Wow, Celtic was right!


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

workingclasskin said:


> a woman wants me to install two bathroom style "fart fans".


For the record, these fans are not for the purpose of removing the smell of fecal matter from bathrooms. They are for removing the water vapor from showers.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Peter D said:


> For the record, these fans are not for the purpose of removing the smell of fecal matter from bathrooms. They are for removing the water vapor from showers.


Oddly, the IBC requires that toilet rooms (with our without bathing facilities) have ventilation by some means.


----------



## rlc3854 (Dec 30, 2007)

workingclasskin said:


> thanx for that. i will be operating under the title of a handyman. here in CA as long as material and labor is not more than $500 i will be fine. and dont worry i wont come out to AZ. thanx buddy


Check a again thats $300.00. Regardless of who pays for the materials. If this a Business a permit is to be pulled, cutting vents in doors could be a fire/life safety violation. But hey Orange County, Calif. $950 hack price trunk slammer


----------



## bauler (Jan 2, 2008)

Actually in California the handyman exception is:

Total cost, materials, labor, ect is under $500

Can not be part of a larger job, i.e Can't put in an exhaust fan in a $10,000 bath addition.

And if no permit is needed

You can't do the job legally, like thats going to stop you. Be sure to drive a ground rod just to be on the safe side Don't get caught, this could be you.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9-61eZ9EH7U


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> Oddly, the IBC requires that toilet rooms (with our without bathing facilities) have ventilation by some means.


That makes no sense whatsoever. :no:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Peter D said:


> That makes no sense whatsoever. :no:


That's 'cause your shît don't stink.:laughing:


----------

